# Synchronisation iPod Touch / PC



## alain-pod (15 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod Touch V2 avec l'OS 3.0, et un PC sous Windows.

Je viens de formater mon ordinateur à cause de certains bugs, et j'aimerais créer une nouvelle bibliothèque sur iTunes à partir de mon iPod Touch. Tout mes morceaux sont sur l'iPod et je sais qu'on peut faire la synchronisation en sens inverse, pourtant il n'y a que les morceaux ayant été achetés sur l'iTunes Store qui peuvent être transférés, ainsi que les applications ...

Comment faire pour que le reste (non acheté sur le Store) soit transféré aussi ??

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2009)

Tu as tout formatté sans avoir la moindre sauvegarde de tes données????? 


Bon ben pour ta musique, il va falloir trouvé un utilitaire permettant de transférer depuis l'iPOD vers le PC. Sur Mac Senuti est très bien, mais je ne sais pas s'il existe en version Windows.

Pour le reste (si tu avais des photos par exemple), ça risque d'être foutu....


----------



## alain-pod (15 Juillet 2009)

En fait j'avais aussi sauvegardé mes données sur un disque dur externe (heureusement !) mais je pensait le faire directement depuis mon iPod concernant ma musique ...

Je vais donc utiliser mon disque dur, puisque je ne peux pas le faire entièrement depuis mon iPod, dommage !


----------



## o0mars0o (16 Juillet 2009)

non il existe des programme pour utuliser ton ipod par son disk voila ta methode aller sur le disk recopier tes toune sur ton ordi les reloader dans ta biblio ditune et voila le tour est jouer


----------

